# Vomiting and Blood in Stool



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Just took her to the vet, she's staying overnight for fluid. The vet didn't seem too worried but also didn't explain why. She has been feeling a little ill...had the runs over the weekend but she has been eating fine, drinking, playing. Even today at noon...happy as a clam..by 3:00 a mess...I don't know what to think or do...any advice??


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Has she had her parvo shots? Is she a pup?

Could she have eaten something she shouldn't have?

I hope everything is okay. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

She is 2. She has all her shots. I was thinking she got into something but due to the fact that she had been sick (slightly) over the previous weekend the vet thinks it might be related or simply spontaneous. It's really hard to tell. What really bothers me is that she was ok when I saw her on my lunch break and when I got home 5 hours later she was pretty bad. I just called her ER vet and she is having some bloody diarrhea and some solidish poop. I was thinking maybe pancreatitis?


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Poor little thing, I hope she feels better soon. Have they done bloodwork and x-rays, run a fecal test?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You did the right thing getting her to the vet. Sometimes blood in the stool can just mean an irritated GI tract and it will resolve. Sometimes it can mean something more dire such as a disease like parvo. Once in awhile, it is rare, but it can be HGE which can be fatal.

I'm glad you didn't wait and that she's getting supportive care at the vets. Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Did the vet give a diagnosis? There was a recent case here of HG. Here's the thread http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...morrhagic-gastroenteritis-have-you-heard.html I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Update: She's still at the ER vet. They didn't run a fecal test still on fluids. They said she might have HGE which is really scary since no one knows much about this. The other possibility is a REALLY upset stomach, colitis. I am expecting to get another update in about an hour. This has been soooo scary, I am even nervous about bringing her home.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

I just reread the entire article and HGE appears to be seasonal, spring and fall...it also mentions several cases in Los angeles in 2009. I wish I could find more current data. Basically, it can occur from food, soil etc...This is so scary.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 4 Chi's. All 4 of them had HGE 2 years ago, this Christmas. Fortunately all 4 of mine lived through it. Many do not. They also had pancreatitis, which my vet felt it was a secondary condition to the HGE. If caught super early, and given aggressive treatment, their chances are far better. The fist signs for mine was vomiting, followed very soon by projectile bloody diarrhea. It looked like runny strawberry Jam. One was so bad that she had just straight blood running out of her behind. Like a dripping faucet. But since they were all taken to the vet within just hours of it starting, they all pulled through. They were all hospitalized. One stayed 5 days. They told me that it was a waiting game, so to speak. They either pull through, or they don't. I went everyday, twice a day to sit with them for an hour or so. I felt that gave them more reason to fight. I talked to them (may sound silly) and let them know that I could NOT live without them. I wrapped them in blankets and held them close to me when I was there. We didn't think the one little girl (my oldest) was going to make it. But after 5 days she started showing marked improvement. They were all on meds for 2 weeks following their hospital stay. Their stomachs are much touchier now. My vet lets me keep Metronidazole at home so that I can start them on it at the very beginning signs of any tummy trouble. Once they've had it, they are far more likely to get it. They say it isn't contagious, but I'm not buying that. It went through all 4 of my pups. Started in one, then the other 3 followed. I don't wish that experience on anyone! The smell is one that you WILL never forget. They were all tested for Parvo, all 4 came back negative.

I hope your baby is okay. Sending thoughts and prayers. : )


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for your reply TLI. I was wondering if going to visit was going to make it harder for her but I think I will. What are you feeding now? Since I don't know what brought this on, I don't know what to change. I just want to put her in a bubble.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor little thing and bless you with all you are going through as well. PLEASE keep us posted (as you can) on your sweet little one's condition.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Foxxy said:


> Thank you for your reply TLI. I was wondering if going to visit was going to make it harder for her but I think I will. What are you feeding now? Since I don't know what brought this on, I don't know what to change. I just want to put her in a bubble.


You're very welcome!

I went through wondering that as well. If it would be harder on them seeing me, and having to leave. But I got to thinking. They had all been with me everyday since I got them, and was not used to me being gone for more than a few hours at a time. I felt like if I didn't go, they would feel abandoned, and lose the will to fight simply out of mourning me not being there, and on top of that, being so ill. It was as hard on me going there, and having to leave as it was for them. But I truly believe that it kept them fighting. I hated seeing them hooked to all those needles in a cold cage.  I have to say that was one of the worst times in my life. If it had not been for a wonderful lady that I met here on the boards, that spent hours, literally hours on the phone with me for weeks while they were ill, I'm not sure I could have coped. She was a Godsend to me! I will be forever grateful to her for keeping me "focused." 

I had their food tested, my water tested, etc. Every blood test possible. Never found out anything. :/ We still don't know what caused them to all get it. At the time they got it, I was feeding Ziwipeak, and California Natural, canned. They also chewed on bully sticks and pigs ears. No table scraps, never got into garbage, etc. I now feed them Wellness Simple, Lamb & Rice canned. So far everyone has been fine since. But my boy has a very sensitive tummy, so he still gets an occasional tummy ache here and there. 

I know what you mean about putting them in a bubble. It took me 6 months after they had HGE to finally relax a little.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

I want to thank you so much for the support and kind words. Could it be the bully sticks? Foxxy has one almost everyday. Id hate to take them away...what would she chew?


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Update: Went to visit her. She seemed a bit out of it but happy to see us. The doc stated that it is either early stage HGE or colitis. I don't know much about colitis but can that cause bloody diarrhea?? He gave us the option to take her home or leave her another night for observation. We opted to leave her tonight and pick her up in the morning just in case. I feel a little better hopefully Foxxy does to...In thinking about what to feed her, I know I should feed her chicken and rice for a few days...should I add anything else to that? maybe Nutri-cal? or just leave it plain. I am so scared to feed her. She doesn't even touch wet food (she tries to rub herself in it like some dogs do with wild animal or cat poop) so I have to go with dry. The ingredients in Science Diet sound awful and Hills ID is not much better. Is there a premium food for sensitive stomachs? Thanks again everyone for all the replies and support. It has helped me so much knowing that I am not alone in this...xoxo


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats great that shes improving! With HGE, if it is that, it really makes a difference to catch it early so its great that you got her seen so quickly. I think she would be fine on boiled chicken and rice for a few days, I wouldnt worry about adding an supplements as its not going to be a long term diet. I would definitely not let them pressure you into getting the Science Diet/ ID, but I would consider changing her diet. My three were on kibble, Orijen, and they all loved it but Reese would occasionally have an unexplained upset tummy, vomiting and diarrhea, for a day or two. This happened two or three times over the course of at least 6 months to a year, and then he had HGE. He was treated quickly and much better within a week, but it was very scary and hard to see him sick. We didnt know what caused it either, but ended up switching them all onto Stella and Chewys, which is a premade raw. Id been feeding that for awhile and then thought I might switch them back onto Orijen just because it was easier to feed and they liked both anyway. Within a week of being back on that kibble Reese had an upset stomach again. I dont think I will ever put him back on a kibble just to be safe, and I dont know what caused his HGE, but that particular kibble at least seems hard for him to digest. Even if youre feeding her a great food, it might be worth trying something different, and milder, just in case. Stella and Chewys has worked well for us, but Im sure there are lots of foods besides the Hills stuff that you could switch her to that might help.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Does she eat the entire bully stick in a day? I don't know what kind of chewer she is, but if she isn't ingesting a lot I doubt that is the problem. Mine take weeks to eat through a bully stick.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

She's home!! Weak and tired but home at last! They sent her home with Purina EN Gastroenteric food. She's not loving it so maybe I'll just give chicken and rice. So scared to feed her...she's limping, i guess from where they inserted the catheter. Resting now after a bit of food.

Missy R: She eats a bully stick a week. I didn't think that was too bad but I don't know anymore. I might reintroduce after a week or so. So I'm looking at switching her food from Solid Gold Wee Bits to Wellness or Orijen. Any more suggestions?


----------

